# (Who you callin’ a maiden) Voyage



## Rmaddy (Feb 8, 2019)

We had a beautiful, sunny afternoon on Thursday, and after spending the morning going over the last of my pre-season checks, we put our new-to-us 2004 Suncat into nearby Prior Lake. It turns out that it was the last day of school, and that the local high schoolers typically celebrate this by screaming through no-wake zones at 60 MPH on their waverunners. Oh well...the wind really wasn’t of a mind to blow one way or the other, or to do so at all. Besides, the lake is a bit small for a boat this size unless you really like tacking every 30 seconds.

We decided to find a quiet cove (there was one!), anchor, eat a picnic, then rig up the sail just for the hell of it, more or less to prove to ourselves that we knew what all the lines did. All the things that seemed like interminable lists of things to remember off the water flowed naturally like they were just the best thing to do in the moment. By the time we had rigged, the scant wind had gone breathless, so we just lay on our backs in the cockpit looking up at the sail...OUR sail.

Life is good.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

You definitely have the right attitude. I agre, sailing is pretty simple IRL vs reading about it. But be prepared for it to get a whole lot more challenging when its windy.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Lying in the cockpit looking up is one of my favourite pastimes 🙂


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey and it's good to be able to set the sail the first time without a gale blowing.

Good luck with that boat!


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

Sounds like a great time to me..learn about the boat on the quiet days in preparation for those not-so-quiet days..


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Glad to hear you got out. Thursday was a dead calm day for sure. We had our race on 'tonka abandoned so we fired up the boat grill for the first time.


----------



## Rmaddy (Feb 8, 2019)

cb32863 said:


> Glad to hear you got out. Thursday was a dead calm day for sure. We had our race on 'tonka abandoned so we fired up the boat grill for the first time.


Minnesota sailing season...the best 9 days of the year!

I didn't log it, but I figure I got about 50 hours sailing in over 15-20 times out this summer. Time to batten down the hatches.


----------

